

Hustler School: A bunch of stuff non-tech founders should be able to do - ezl
http://www.builtinchicago.org/blog/ceo-training-school-feedback-request

======
ezl
The basic idea is "the opposite of Starter League/Dev Bootcamp" -- Starter
league gives people the skills to build a basic web app, but that's not the
hard part in starting a business.

A lot of first time entrepreneurs thing that the thing that is holding them
back is product (sometimes it is, usually it isn't). Once they have the
ability to produce a basic product, now they're still faced with a lot of the
non-programming founder tasks and there's no great path to learning a lot of
this stuff.

Many first time bizdevs partner with developers and they think their job is to
just shake hands at startup events. But being a great bizdev isn't a license
to not use a computer -- there are tons of non-programming ways to contribute
to a startup, and LOTS of great ideas can get off the ground without a CTO.

